# 55g planted



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

I'd like to share some pics of my 55g planted. The tank is about 7-8 months in.














































the lord and master of the tank... 































































thanks for watching! 

Luca


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks nice!

Do you dose phosphate? And you should put that Alternanthera reineckii in the back. ;P


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking aquarium Luca, very healthy plants and fish! Great pics too!


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful Tank and Outstanding Pics!!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.. what kind of camera are you using... damn i wish i had that type


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking. And I agree with Shawn, I need a much better camera


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks all for your kind words  I use fertilizers (including KH2PO4), but I've not been very consistent lately. The camera is a just Nikon D40 (low end DSLR). 

I am finding the 55g way too narrow - a large plant takes pretty much the whole width of the tank. I'm hoping to move to a larger tank as time (and money) permits.

Luca


----------



## Kanesska (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow spectacular! Your really good with your camera, I have a Nikon D90 and haven't taken anywhere near as nice pic's as these ones


----------



## luca (Jun 5, 2010)

You are too kind.  A D90 is a very nice camera. I find it easier to use a longer focal length shooting fish. All those shots (except the full tank) were taken with a 150mm lens.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking pics, and a sexy looking tank!


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

nice tank! I just got a 55g and I am almost ready to add my sand. you guys should keep up with my tank. I don't have pictures but i will add them within the week... Thanx!


----------

